# Preisangabe in jeder SMS????



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

Habe an einem sms-chat teilgenommen, mir war der Preis pro sms nicht bekannt. Wer es nicht Pflicht gewesen bei jeder sms die ich bekommen habe einen Preishinweis zu Kommunizieren???


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

*Nein! Nicht zwingend!*

Wenn die Preisangabe bei der ersten SMS drin war, ist alles korrekt! Dann hast Du leider nicht genau hingesehen! Wenn`s eine Webseite war, reicht der HInweis in den AGB`s aus, was eine SMS wirklich kostet! Dafür sind sie ja auch da...nämlich zum lesen und wer dies kann, ist auch klar im Vorteil! So und nu weitermachen   :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

*sms Regelung*

wo kann man solche Regelungen für sms chats nach lesen? gibt es dazu Paragraphen?


----------

